
Google Chrome White Flash Bug – still not fixed after almost 9 years - urza
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=311
======
urza
I was hopeful that it will be fixed in v60 chrome, but it is still there
hurting my eyes.

Do you know any other bug that is known and live for this long in sw used by
millions of people?

